# Bromantic Battle



## ridewithchao (May 8, 2014)

This is a short video I put together over the season here in NZ, a little bit cliche but hopefully some of you might find it entertaining to watch!

138380187


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks for sharing. Although I was really looking forward to a better fatality. More blood.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Haha awesome, well done. Remarks right? Will be down there in about 10 days, need to work on my baby park skills.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

:thumbsup: Damn, I really liked that!


----------



## powderjunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

that was pretty awesome. me likey.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Well done man! 2:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Nicely edited. Good work.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Fucking hilarious!! Well done!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

def entertaining. :thumbsup:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Wait? :eyetwitch2: What?

A video that's not getting torn apart.

Where's the bumlick adventurer tellin' him to put a shot gun in his mouth?

Alright, I'm gonna have to watch this one.
I like these kinds of videos.


TT


----------

